# Children Movies- Sexual Innuendos (Don't read if you are easily offended)



## Jemma0717

How do you feel about this? Do you still let your children watch them?

I do because my son doesn't catch on to things like that but I am just flabbergasted by it all...just disgusted. 

Few examples:

https://www.mamapop.com/2010/09/dirtiest-sexual-innuendos-childrens-cartoons.html

Also, the front cover the The Little Mermaid (older copies) have a penis on the castle. It's really apparent.


----------



## Jemma0717

Here is the cover:


----------



## Hotbump

Wish I hadnt read this :haha: I will still let Jovanni and Jr watch since they wont know and I didnt know either not until I read this article lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh no, I'm sorry, Maybe I should delete it,


----------



## Hotbump

I dont think you should deleted hun :hugs: It is about parenting....I'm just saying that everytime I see a disney movie I will probably read between the lines from now on :haha: I dont see anything wrong with your thread.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hotbump said:


> I dont think you should deleted hun :hugs: It is about parenting....I'm just saying that everytime I see a disney movie I will probably read between the lines from now on :haha: I dont see anything wrong with your thread.

After I learned about this awhile ago, I watch movies so much closer. Like Toy Story 3? Terrible...


----------



## Hotbump

Jemma0717 said:


> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I dont think you should deleted hun :hugs: It is about parenting....I'm just saying that everytime I see a disney movie I will probably read between the lines from now on :haha: I dont see anything wrong with your thread.
> 
> After I learned about this awhile ago, I watch movies so much closer. Like Toy Story 3? Terrible...Click to expand...

what about toy story 3? :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

Just the comments between Ken and Barbie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGHRF-J0hXc


----------



## MommyGrim

Hotbump said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotbump said:
> 
> 
> I dont think you should deleted hun :hugs: It is about parenting....I'm just saying that everytime I see a disney movie I will probably read between the lines from now on :haha: I dont see anything wrong with your thread.
> 
> After I learned about this awhile ago, I watch movies so much closer. Like Toy Story 3? Terrible...Click to expand...
> 
> what about toy story 3? :haha:Click to expand...

I think Woody has something to do with it:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC2D14fBtow


----------



## Jemma0717

I hate this one:

(Look at the priest)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InFLnzeQjWw


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't think it's that bad, I doubt very few children actually notice?

I think they're quite funny :lol:


----------



## Jemma0717

rainbows_x said:


> I don't think it's that bad, I doubt very few children actually notice?
> 
> I think they're quite funny :lol:

Oh it's funny but it's also like WTH? I mean, I NEVER noticed as a child which is why I will let Landon watch...but it's also really bizarre. I just wonder why they even go out of their way to do it? Keep peoples attention?


----------



## 17thy

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-FjsTrwBTSIo/TwCnHV6ne0I/AAAAAAAAEBg/R0GwpnG6dj4/s400/muno.jpg

Not a children's "movie" but from yo gabba gabba. Muno seriously looks like a ribbed

Spoiler
dildo

Try it! You might like it! hahahaha

Oh and so many more adult innuendos on shows I see, I didn't notice when I was a kid. I think they are planted there just for adult entertainment lol


----------



## Harli

I don't find it anything to worry about, nor do I find it funny, myself. :shrug:


----------



## _laura

I see no concern, as someone else said, they're there for adult entertainment. Though I adore Disney anyway :haha:
There will always be sexual innuendos, even if there aren't meant to be. It's just how someone interprets it.


----------



## Jemma0717

_laura said:


> I see no concern, as someone else said, they're there for adult entertainment. Though I adore Disney anyway :haha:
> There will always be sexual innuendos, even if there aren't meant to be. It's just how someone interprets it.

I see what you're saying but how else do you interpret "sex" in the sand, an erection the priest has, and a naked woman in the window in the background? Just curious.


----------



## amygwen

I don't really mind movies with sexual innuendo. I am surprised by a lot of them though after reading about them because I've watched ALL these movies as a kid and never once did I ever notice anything out of whack!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Disney are quite well known for it. It doesn't bother me, i never noticed as a child!


----------



## o.o

i dont mind them, i never noticed when i was little and doubt Peighton is going to know what they are :haha: 
frankly i think people are looking too much into it XD i mean how did they notice the erection? they were obviously looking at the crotch :haha:


----------



## _laura

Jemma0717 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I see no concern, as someone else said, they're there for adult entertainment. Though I adore Disney anyway :haha:
> There will always be sexual innuendos, even if there aren't meant to be. It's just how someone interprets it.
> 
> I see what you're saying but how else do you interpret "sex" in the sand, an erection the priest has, and a naked woman in the window in the background? Just curious.Click to expand...

The thing is they are so well hidden that someone has spent hours scouring for them. :shrug:
I honestly don't see the problem. It's not harmed me in any way.


----------



## Jemma0717

_laura said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _laura said:
> 
> 
> I see no concern, as someone else said, they're there for adult entertainment. Though I adore Disney anyway :haha:
> There will always be sexual innuendos, even if there aren't meant to be. It's just how someone interprets it.
> 
> I see what you're saying but how else do you interpret "sex" in the sand, an erection the priest has, and a naked woman in the window in the background? Just curious.Click to expand...
> 
> The thing is they are so well hidden that someone has spent hours scouring for them. :shrug:
> I honestly don't see the problem. It's not harmed me in any way.Click to expand...

I don't see any problem with it until the child somehow finds out about it. I found out about these as a child myself so I have known about them for quite sometime. Obviously at Landon's age, he would have no idea if he heard people talking about this sort of thing but at the age 8+, they might understand and look for this sort of thing. IDK, just saying if it SOMEHOW attracts your childs attention by someone else mentioning it, it's not a good thing. Just my 2 cents as to why it can be a problem and pointless for it to be put into a childrens movie.


----------



## lucy_x

IDK, theyre all fimls id never watch (except the lion king), But to be frank, i seriously think there is worse things going on in the world than this....I LOVED disney as a child :D


----------



## bumpy_j

Don't have a problem with the odd dirty joke or comment since it's put in there for the adults to have a laugh too and innocent kids wont pick up on it. Stuff like The Simpsons is full of dirty jokes but I just didn't really get them when I was younger - I thought a snuggle was just eskimo kissing. Don't like the idea of subliminal stuff though like the penis on the castle - might've been an accident, might not have. It's not really very appropriate and a bit scary!


----------



## leoniebabey

i've never even noticed the one on the little mermaid!! and as i child i wouldnt have even known what it was.


----------



## stephx

Anyone remember the cartoon on the ship? Captain Seaman stains was the main character :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

stephx said:


> Anyone remember the cartoon on the ship? Captain Seaman stains was the main character :rofl:

Never heard of that one haha :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

captain pugwash :)


----------



## 17thy

:rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Well I guess I am just a lame person...I know people say that it's for adult entertainment but quite frankly, I don't watch a movie with my child to see things like that, I do it because I simply enjoy spending time with my child while he is happy/excited to be seeing a movie. 

Like I said, I am lame and don't find it entertaining at all. But, to each their own :D


----------



## stephx

I dont see the harm, I wouldnt have ever noticed anything like that and I was still watching these things at 12/13 becuause I had a younger sister x


----------



## Jemma0717

stephx said:


> I dont see the harm, I wouldnt have ever noticed anything like that and I was still watching these things at 12/13 becuause I had a younger sister x

It's not really the question as to if it's harmful...it's more like whats the point? :haha:


----------



## stephx

Jemma0717 said:


> Well I guess I am just a lame person...I know people say that it's for adult entertainment but quite frankly, I don't watch a movie with my child to see things like that, I do it because I simply enjoy spending time with my child while he is happy/excited to be seeing a movie.
> 
> Like I said, I am lame and don't find it entertaining at all. But, to each their own :D

I guess its just different sense of humours? :shrug: Doesnt make you lame, I find it pretty funny though :haha:


----------



## stephx

Jemma0717 said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I dont see the harm, I wouldnt have ever noticed anything like that and I was still watching these things at 12/13 becuause I had a younger sister x
> 
> It's not really the question as to if it's harmful...it's more like whats the point? :haha:Click to expand...

just for jokes :D


----------



## Jemma0717

stephx said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess I am just a lame person...I know people say that it's for adult entertainment but quite frankly, I don't watch a movie with my child to see things like that, I do it because I simply enjoy spending time with my child while he is happy/excited to be seeing a movie.
> 
> Like I said, I am lame and don't find it entertaining at all. But, to each their own :D
> 
> I guess its just different sense of humours? :shrug: Doesnt make you lame, U find it pretty funny though :haha:Click to expand...

I think it's funny when I watch it now but when I am watching the movies with my 5yo I just smh.....(that's if I even catch it)


----------



## Jemma0717

stephx said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephx said:
> 
> 
> I dont see the harm, I wouldnt have ever noticed anything like that and I was still watching these things at 12/13 becuause I had a younger sister x
> 
> It's not really the question as to if it's harmful...it's more like whats the point? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> just for jokes :DClick to expand...

Fair enough :thumbup:


----------



## stephx

OH just told me that on the Rupert bear cartoon, there used to be random porn mags in his bookcase and on the shelves :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

stephx said:


> OH just told me that on the Rupert bear cartoon, there used to be random porn mags in his bookcase and on the shelves :haha:

LOL oh gosh, doesn't surprise me!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Tbh even now I probably wouldn't notice unless it was actually pointed out to me :rofl:


----------



## 10.11.12

I think some of these are pretty far fetched tbh... people see what they want to see 

Personally, I find some of them funny.


----------



## mayb_baby

I think it amuses the creators lol :haha: and adults that catch it


----------



## Jemma0717

mayb_baby said:


> I think it amuses the creators lol :haha: and adults that catch it

This is the most logical answer haha


----------



## lauram_92

I think it is pointless. I don't see why they would put sexual things in kids films? It is aimed mainly at children not adults, so therefore it should be completely child friendly. In my opinion. I understand that it is such small things that the chances of you noticing them are very slim so if it is there for adults amusement then why make it so hidden? :shrug: i just don't get it. I will however still let oliver watch the films. I do find it funny, like how didn't I notice before? but just seems a bit silly.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Iv always been able to see the adult jokes and sexual inuendos in kids movies(or at least the more modern ones)they do this as parents will find it entertaining as well and the inuendos and jokes are subtle enough that a young child(or even myself as a 12-13 year old) wouldnt be able to detect.movies that entertain adults as well do far better money and popularity wise as parents are the ones who decide what they take their kids to go and see.as long as the word sex or penis or something blatant wasn't said then I have no issue with my kids watching them as they just dont know!


----------



## x__amour

Whenever I go back and watch children movies, I'm definitely surprised by how much I missed! They have a lot of adult jokes in there! I always thought my dad was insane when he would start laughing hysterically and I never got it. :haha:


----------



## Melibu90

I think the sex written in places is a lot of rubbish tbh! If you look at anything long enough you will see what you want to see :shrug:

I think subtle jokes are funny but the writing I think is silly


----------



## snowfia

I think some of them are quite funny. I'll still let Izzy watch them cos she'll have no idea what any of the innuendos etc mean :L

It's worse at pantomimes I think. But I love pantomimes and find the innuendos hilarious now :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh yeah, panto is dreadful! It's so corny! And not particularly subtle either, I remember going as a kid and there would be bits where just the grown ups would be laughing and the kids would just be confused...r laugh because everyone else was :haha:


----------



## Melibu90

I dont get what its meant to do, like if you see sex written in smoke is it meant to make you want to go and have sex as a child :shrug:


----------



## KaceysMummy

I looked into Walt Disney when my friend showed me a youtube video of some of it to me. 
Apparently there is a big conspiracy behind it all:


> Walt Disney was a 33° Freemason and an illuminist. Behind all those cartoons, magazines, movies etc., is a hidden agenda to mess up our childrens minds. Disneys production over the years is filled with Masonic symbolism, occult over- and undertones, mind control and indoctrination. He is preparing our younger generations for the New World Order.

I don't actually believe it myself, but it was interesting looking into it more - kinda freaked me out though.


----------



## _laura

Regardless disney films are magical


----------



## princess_vix

:rofl:

I think it's hilarious.

I never even noticed till now when it's been pointed out to me and I used to watch disney over and over!


----------



## _laura

princess_vix said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I think it's hilarious.
> 
> I never even noticed till now when it's been pointed out to me and I used to watch disney over and over!

We are so going to have a movie day one weekend and sit and watch disney films with the boys and find everything!


----------



## lovemyweebump

anybody in u.k ever watched 'greatest movie mistakes' on bbc3? you don't see these sort of things until it's pointed out to you. the way i see it, it done us no harm, so it won't do our child any, if theyr super observant and ask questions then i guess theyr smart enough to know anything lol


----------



## abbSTAR

I don't even notice them now :rofl:


----------



## pinkribbon

Nearly everything these days has sexual innuendos. I study advertising seriously some of them are borderline porn :/


----------



## 17thy

Oh advertising especially


----------



## hot tea

Disney movies are tame compared to the other things children are exposed to just walking down the street. Half naked women posing with beer on a bill board, half naked women in string bikinis perfectly airbrushed and advertising skin cream... Everything is over sexed to the point that I actually get tingly feelings of fear and disgust. These things are commonly accepted - why start questioning DISNEY? I think it's high time we start questioning ourselves and why we allow this - and even endorse it.


----------



## Rhio92

hot tea said:


> Disney movies are tame compared to the other things children are exposed to just walking down the street. Half naked women posing with beer on a bill board, half naked women in string bikinis perfectly airbrushed and advertising skin cream... Everything is over sexed to the point that *I actually get tingly feelings of fear and disgust*. These things are commonly accepted - why start questioning DISNEY? I think it's high time we start questioning ourselves and why we allow this - and even endorse it.

I feel like that sometimes too :/


As for disney films... They don't bother me. I've not watched them for years, but I bet I wouldn't notice anything wrong even now :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sex doesn't bother me, I don't think its something we should feel ashamed of, personally the Disney stuff is just funny,no child would notice I just re-watched toy story and I never noticed Andy didn't have a father, and soo many other things that I do now as an adult.

I thought cars 2 was way to violent and Quintin isn't allowed to watch it again


----------



## hot tea

Sex is really weird on our society. Like, it is VERY VERY highly energized, but sort of viewed as a shameful thing that as a child you feel "wrong" if aware of it. It is like this secret, over powered thing made up of completely fantasy (overly airbrushed women in very specific poses, etc). Sex is normal, healthy, and awesome. I wish it could just be seen that way.


----------



## LauraBee

I agree that things which are more obvious (mostly spoken innuendo) are to stop the parents getting bored. The stuff that could be anything (like the priest's "erection" which is actually his knee) aren't intentional and they are just people's imagination - most of these have been explained away somewhere. Then things like pornographic images in the background and just for the creators amusement.

I watch things now and when I get the adult jokes they are SO funny just because I hadn't noticed it before. On the Rugrats, Grandpa came home and Stew asked if he won his game, to which he replied "You really don't know what Russian Roulette is, do you?" - I almost died of laughter and a little bit shocked too. I don't think it's that harmful, especially against advertising as it's been said.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I deff don't have an issue with Disney. If you look hard enough, you'll did weird things everywhere but Tiffany (hot tea) is right. I think I trip to the mall is far more sexually explicit than an innuendo in a cartoon. I watch a ton of anime which tend to catch Syri's eye because of the bright colors and I don't plan on moderating it much as she gets older. Obviously no serious violence and no hentai but I doubt id be apposed to say Full Metal Panic. maybe even Chobits lol but my general point being Disney certainly doesn't upset me.

Who else remembers watching Sailor Moon as a kid? Lol I can say for sure I was never scarred nor sexualized by watching it xD MTV however is a different story.


----------



## Jemma0717

I guess my biggest question was what's the point? You can go on and on and say that things could be worse and blah blah but IMO, I don't like it because I simply see no point. Just because things could be worse doesn't make it OK to put sexual innuendos in a childrens movie. I have nothing against Disney, I buy the movies, let Landon watch but I just think it's stupid. 

And I never said anything about advertising, I know the entire world is full of sexual content..that has nothing to do with what I was trying to get at. This is only MY opinion and it doesn't make me wrong. In fact, I think MY opinion is BEST because I am my childs mother :D


----------



## 17thy

Don't we all think our opinions are best? :haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

17thy said:


> Don't we all think our opinions are best? :haha:

Well DUH! And that's perfectly normal :flower: But I won't argue about it and force it on anyone else

And also, I was sort of joking at that last phrase in my last comment. I really don't always think my way is best. I just do that BEST I can


----------



## hot tea

Opposed to me, right? Snort.


----------



## hot tea

Also what is the point in movies in general? Entertainment. Someone found it entertaining and added it. I, PERSONALLY, don't think we need to analyse further. But that is just me. :D


----------



## miaplus2

I find seeing as my girls never watch a film without me some of the more adult jokes stopped me from crying the 100th time toy story 3 was played in our house, my girls see and hear more openly inappropriate behavior just walking down the street in our city, i personally see it as the makers of these films have a sense of humor and know most parents don't just sit their kids in front of these film and leave them so try to entertain and keep older viewers entertained without it being obvious. 

Or we can all believe Walt Disney was an evil free mason lmao.


----------



## AriannasMama

Way too many of this stuff is over analyzed and far-fetched. If someone hadn't spent hours looking for it chance are you never would have noticed it. Just like all those videos on youtube over analyzing some song and saying its about the devil and it wants to control you lol.

ETA: Way too MUCH of this stuff. Boo for horrible grammar :haha:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

90% of the "sex" written in the movies I think was just pure accident. I'm sure if I looked hard enough I could find sex written in Olivia's scribbles :haha:

Although the penis in The Little Mermaid had me rolling, never noticed that before and it was my favorite movie growing up!

I really don't bother moderating what Liv watches. My mom never moderated anything I watched and I think it was good for me because it made me ask questions, which I believe made me more acceptable to other situations. Like on ER (a soap) there was a gay couple and I remember asking my mom at 3 what gay was, and she told me it was when two men or two women loved each other like her and my dad loved each other. At 3, this seemed perfectly acceptable to me and I've never once in my life questioned homosexuality.

Obviously I wouldn't let Liv watch porn or anything raunchy like that, but I see no harm in letting her watch things she either won't catch on to or doesn't understand.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Ive been shown this before, but these movies are such classics that I grew up on, and I think are great for kids!


----------



## leoniebabey

i found this funny .. 
Dear Parents. Jasmine was in a relationship with a dirty homeless boy named Aladdin. Snow White lived alone with 7 men. Pinnochio was a liar. Robin Hood was a thief. Tarzan walked around without clothes on. A stranger kissed sleeping beauty and she married him. Cinderella lied and snuck out at night to attend a party. You cant blame us. We were taught to rebel since a young age.


----------



## Jemma0717

leoniebabey said:


> i found this funny ..
> Dear Parents. Jasmine was in a relationship with a dirty homeless boy named Aladdin. Snow White lived alone with 7 men. Pinnochio was a liar. Robin Hood was a thief. Tarzan walked around without clothes on. A stranger kissed sleeping beauty and she married him. Cinderella lied and snuck out at night to attend a party. You cant blame us. We were taught to rebel since a young age.

I read something like this today on FB :haha: It was this:

ME, BEHAVE? SERIOUSLY? As a child I saw Tarzan almost naked, Cinderella arrived home after midnight, Pinocchio told lies, Aladdin was a thief, Batman drove over 200 mph, Snow White lived in a house with 7 men, Popeye smoked a pipe & had tattoos, PacMan ran around to digital music while eating pills that enhanced his performance, & Shaggy & Scooby were mystery solving hippies that always had the munchies. = D


----------



## emmylou92

I think everyone should sit and watch RAINBOW!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrDgXE8QHE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LauraBee

I've heard Rainbow was the worst for innuendo as well as racism and probably other discrimination...


----------



## Jemma0717

emmylou92 said:


> I think everyone should sit and watch RAINBOW!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrDgXE8QHE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

:shock:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Lmfao at rainbow!!!


----------



## leoniebabey

that cracks me up every time!! it's hilarious


----------



## Natasha2605

I don't really moderate what Summer watches either but so far I've never noticed a sexual innuendo on Mickey Mouse Clubhouse but then again I'm not the most observant person.

I love Disney movies and again, I wouldn't notice something if I watched a particular film a million times because I'm not looking out for anything. I think there's FAR more obvious sexual direction in everyday life than that which might come from children's films, and seeing as kiddies films apparently haven't done me any harm I think my girls will escape unscathed :)


----------



## Hotbump

I have to admit after watching the Rainbow this was my reaction :shock:------>:lol:----->:haha:----->:rofl:


----------



## 17thy

emmylou92 said:


> I think everyone should sit and watch RAINBOW!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOrDgXE8QHE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

You just completed a part of my life I didn't know was missing. hahahhaa. :rofl:

OMG! "I have a big red one." "I have a little tiny one, but I like to play with it." :shock: lmao


----------



## Melibu90

I have never laughed so much watching a childrens program :rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

I used to watch rainbow :shock:


----------



## Rhio92

:shock: at Rainbow! :rofl:


----------



## lhancock90

I think people see what they want to see, did anyone notice them before all these articles came out? Nope.


----------



## bbyno1

I will still let aliyah watch these movies. I never picked up on all this and still wouldn't of if it wasn't for this thread lol.doubt very much she would too. I do think there's not much need for it though wether it be for adult entertainment or what not. The movies are aimed at children.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Sponge bob is SO bad for this but so funny though best ones ive ever seen in a cartoon and alive in wonderland x


----------



## hot tea

Sponge Bob is my favourite cartoon ever.


----------



## 17thy

:blush: i watch spongebob all the time haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM-Vpcmgifo


----------



## AriannasMama

I hate Spongebob more than anything in this world lol.


----------



## hot tea

Dude... RESPECT LOST. Joking..............


----------



## Jemma0717

I love Spongebob! 
https://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg597/rscottf/Greeting%20Cards/Gay-SpongeBob-spongebob-squarepants-2625970-671-939.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mc2_zYDuHC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT352hdOkz4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPlAagCXYeI&feature=endscreen

.... I could do this alllll day! Lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Sorry Tiffany LOL. His laugh irritates the shit out of me.


----------



## Marzipan_girl

I have a crush on Sandy the squirrel :kiss:


----------



## imprfcttense

Aha, another one: On iCarly, the apartment plack you can see through their doorway is (or used to be - I think they changed it) '8=D'


----------



## Leopard

I always pick up on the innuendos in cartoons, but I just have a gutter mind :dohh:


----------



## lauram_92

I love Spongebob. I honestly could watch it all day, Squidward is my idol.

I watched Dumbo today, to see if I noticed anything different because I haven't watched it in years. First of all, Dumbo gets drunk? What! The champagne bottle fell into his bucket of water and he got drunk? :haha: I always thought it was fairy liquid because he was burping out bubbles :blush: and I also noticed one of the crows were smoking. Although it isn't exactly beneficial to show kids this, I honestly don't think it would do any harm because they don't notice.

Also forbidding them to watch it would probably make them pick up on this stuff more if they were to watch it.


----------



## Rhio92

I can't watch spongebob anymore :haha: At halloween (I think) there was a thread in GS about scary stories and stuff, and Louandivy put a youtube videa up of this creepy (effing terrifying) squidward clip. Not watched spongebob since :dohh: :argh:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOLNIwPeNX0


----------



## ONoez2010

I LOOVE SPONGEBOB! Patrick is my favorite!


----------



## bumpy_j

peppa pig looks like a willy and ballsack


----------



## 17thy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlEsBTDAyck

or does he...


----------



## LauraBee

^ GASP! I would have never notice that before I was a teenager :haha:


----------



## 17thy

I just watched that episode 2 minutes ago and noticed at the end haha. had to share.


----------



## Hotbump

Rhiannon was is the video about? I only watched half and got scared :lol:


----------



## hot tea

Patrick is a genius.

I love where this thread went.


----------



## Melibu90

That video is far too creepy! I was just about to go to bed too :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Melibu90 said:


> That video is far too creepy! I was just about to go to bed too :(

Creepy?! What's creepy? :haha:


----------



## Melibu90

Oh forgot to quote. The one on the page before woops lol


----------



## Rhio92

I never watched the whole of the squidward thing :dohh: Scared me too much!


----------



## LauraBee

I couldn't hear all of that "Squidward's Suicide" video because Bethlouise was making loads of noise... Bit weird, but I never take these kinds of things as true tbh :shrug:


----------



## louandivy

Rhio92 said:


> I can't watch spongebob anymore :haha: At halloween (I think) there was a thread in GS about scary stories and stuff, and Louandivy put a youtube videa up of this creepy (effing terrifying) squidward clip. Not watched spongebob since :dohh: :argh:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOLNIwPeNX0

Hahahhahaha I was just about to comment on this thread anyway because I love the ridiculousness of Disney conspiracies and then this gem came up :rofl: I'm sorry for scarring you - its not true I promise! Did I show you Candle Cove too?


----------



## louandivy

also more on topic - crappily made youtube conspiracy videos about sexual innuendoes in disney films with weirdly inappropriate and ill-fitting background music give me life.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6pd4g2gbM


----------



## Rhio92

louandivy said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch spongebob anymore :haha: At halloween (I think) there was a thread in GS about scary stories and stuff, and Louandivy put a youtube videa up of this creepy (effing terrifying) squidward clip. Not watched spongebob since :dohh: :argh:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOLNIwPeNX0
> 
> Hahahhahaha I was just about to comment on this thread anyway because I love the ridiculousness of Disney conspiracies and then this gem came up :rofl: I'm sorry for scarring you - its not true I promise! Did I show you Candle Cove too?Click to expand...

:haha:

The story about the TV show that kids watched, but the parents just saw the black and white fuzzy screen?


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

LOOOOL!! these just make me laugh - alot. 

i don't really feel richeous about them - they're just a giggle.

if anyone remembers vengaboys - we're going to ibiza (which was a kids song) there's 2 shadows having sex n the window in the background :) loool...


----------



## louandivy

Rhio92 said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> I can't watch spongebob anymore :haha: At halloween (I think) there was a thread in GS about scary stories and stuff, and Louandivy put a youtube videa up of this creepy (effing terrifying) squidward clip. Not watched spongebob since :dohh: :argh:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOLNIwPeNX0
> 
> Hahahhahaha I was just about to comment on this thread anyway because I love the ridiculousness of Disney conspiracies and then this gem came up :rofl: I'm sorry for scarring you - its not true I promise! Did I show you Candle Cove too?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> The story about the TV show that kids watched, but the parents just saw the black and white fuzzy screen?Click to expand...

Yes! That legit scared me sooo much.


----------



## leoniebabey

AnnabelsMummy said:


> LOOOOL!! these just make me laugh - alot.
> 
> i don't really feel richeous about them - they're just a giggle.
> 
> if anyone remembers vengaboys - we're going to ibiza (which was a kids song) there's 2 shadows having sex n the window in the background :) loool...

or maybe just as blatant as 'sex on the beach' which used to get played at kids disco's or how about shaggy 'it wasnt me' 
and i now realise how dirty the outhere brothers 'boom boom boom' is :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I liked Kid Rock when i was like..10 and i thought with my little kid mind that i'd found one song that was completely clean and alll...

"Headin' for the south lands, lookin' for some fun
Down below that Dixie mason I know your the one
My tongue is chasin' my eyes are wide, I can see paradise
I been down here once or twice but I never seen it look so nice
ah yeah
ah yeah yeah
I like it with the grass cut low
Big mountain tops valley below
I love it when you scream out my name
Kid Rock, what you say?
Kid Rock, what you say?
Kid Rock, what you say?
Kid Rock Yeah"


:rofl:


----------



## 17thy

kid rock is such a toolbag nutsack. lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

I <3 himmmm


----------



## rjb

there's a part of rugrats where the grandfather is playing with tommy and tommy's dad says "old people are just like babies but with bigger balls"

and when i was like 11 i was like wait what.


----------



## louandivy

have you ever read David Lynch's take on Rugrats? Childhood. Ruined.

https://quiteadelight.tumblr.com/post/4144832692/mollyphinney-david-lynchs-take-on-rugrats


----------



## MommyGrim

louandivy said:


> have you ever read David Lynch's take on Rugrats? Childhood. Ruined.
> 
> https://quiteadelight.tumblr.com/post/4144832692/mollyphinney-david-lynchs-take-on-rugrats

I've seen this! How depressing :nope: That was, and still is, my favorite kid show.


----------



## LauraBee

People have escalated that further, with all sorts of other bits thrown in, like Angelica had Schizophrenia and Suzy was her only real friend who eventually sold the story to Nickelodeon. It's interesting, I would have never come up with that, but obviously fake.


----------



## louandivy

lol I can't say I ever thought it was anything but fake :haha:


----------



## LauraBee

Well yeah, but I mean that in the way that it just doesn't affect how I view The Rugrats :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I love Rugrats :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

louandivy said:


> have you ever read David Lynch's take on Rugrats? Childhood. Ruined.
> 
> https://quiteadelight.tumblr.com/post/4144832692/mollyphinney-david-lynchs-take-on-rugrats

Wow. Isn't that pleseant. :lol:


----------



## Desi's_lost

dude, someone has waaaaaay too much time on their disturbed hands.


----------



## Rhio92

louandivy said:


> have you ever read David Lynch's take on Rugrats? Childhood. Ruined.
> 
> https://quiteadelight.tumblr.com/post/4144832692/mollyphinney-david-lynchs-take-on-rugrats

That's really creeped me out tbh :haha:

I used to watch rugrats all the time. I still would if I could :lol:


----------



## we can't wait

Desi's_lost said:


> dude, someone has waaaaaay too much time on their disturbed hands.

:rofl:

^WSS.


----------



## Melibu90

The rugrats story i find weird deffinately someone with too much time
On thier hands. And if thats what they randomly think up id hate to see their nightmares!


----------



## Rhio92

Melibu90 said:


> The rugrats story i find weird deffinately someone with too much time
> On thier hands. And *if thats what they randomly think up id hate to see their nightmares!*

This!


----------



## 17thy

i read the rugrats thing a long time ago and it was so stupid i totally forgot about it. still stupid lol.


----------



## Rhio92

Off to look for more info about the rugrats thing. I mean do my homework :shhh:


----------



## Rhio92

Can't find anything. Not that I thought I would. But it killed 10 minutes of the day :haha:


----------



## louandivy

If it was David Lynch who said it then it really isn't surprising at all!


----------



## 17thy

^exactly, all of his work is basically there to "disturb" people or set that kind of theme.


----------



## Lissa3120

never heard of the rugrat thing before, so went to google, and then ended up reading more on it, about the older version All Grown Up... yeah that theory completely ruined the original for me, took it too far. but through reading this i then read about the pokemon one... which is super wierd and detailed... interesting though. 
i spent a good hour looking for some more theories but just came up with loads of youtube videos of hidden mickeys in disney movies...
the thing that got me with the rugrats theory was that (obviously if it wasnt a kids cartoon, as i just dont think so much thought would be put into it) it could almost be believable.


----------



## Mii

I loved reading those messed up stories about the rugrats and pokemon :blush: I dont know it is just really intersting to me haha.


----------



## Rhio92

What's that pokemon one?


----------



## LauraBee

I found this but it doesn't mean anything to me as I never watched Pokémon anyway :shrug:

(I also stopped reading after the first few paragraphs because it's not at all interesting to me)


----------



## Lissa3120

^^
yeah thats the one i read. its very lengthy. but worth reading if you get the opportunity and have any interest or previous interest in pokémon. i don't think I've seen pokémon in like 7 years... gutted.


----------

